# I Pod advice



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
As I have a lot of music stored on I tunes and am constantly moving between 3 vehicles I was thinking of buying an MP3 player and downloading it all and then having an FM transmitter so that I can play it back through the radio of whichever vehicle I happen to be in at the time. There appears to be two types of transmitter the neatest of which plugs directly into the base of the I pod and is powered by it. Does anyone have any experience of these, whats the sound quality like etc. Obviously rechargeable batteries seem best, I'm not bothered about video but the shuffle doesn't support the rest of the spec. I need,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Chris,
I have an ipod [classic 80Mb] which we use in both the car & motorhome, I bought one of the FM tranmitters which plugs into the base of the ipod and then into the ciggie lighter socket, you then select a frequency not being used by a radio station on your vehicle radio and then tune the transmitter to the same frequency . . sound is VERY good through the vehicle speakers but I found that there is some 'whistling' feedback when plugged in to the ciggie socket [could be the alternator] - I keep meaning to run a cable from the leisure battery to see if that cures the prob, meanwhile as the transmitter has 2 little AAA batteries in it, I just run it without plugging into the ciggie socket - perfect sound !
Te make of my transmitter is 'Jivo'which I got via internet but Halfords etc sell various models & makes.
Mine also charges the ipod when plugged in.


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not usually into this type of thing, far too high tech for me!!!! But my daughter bought me mp3 + fm trans. for xmas, once I worked out what it was and had a guided play, I was over the moon. We can now go from the radio in RV and swap to pick up or Land Rover with no plugging in of extra wires. Over xmas I even had it working on the 5th wheel radio and pick up at the same time.
I was planning to fit a CD stack in rv but now there is no point, it's radio has a single CD player so I can still play CDs if required.
I still depend on my daughter to load it with tracks at present but when we fulltime and have laptop set up and running I will learn how to do it myself.
IMHO it's a great piece of kit,
Nigel


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I use a Belkin FM transmitter. This uses a jack plug to plug into the earphone outlet of the iPod. Not quite as neat as the type where the iPod slots staight on, but more versatile - you can use it on any device with an earphone socket - eg another MP3 player, satnav etc

Rick


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was going to do that but of course you need to have the vehicle radio on. So what I did instead was get a ipod amplifier and speaker mounted in the van. I got a Logitech one that matched my iPod but there are lots around. I made sure it was one I could secure to a cupboard wall.


----------



## stitch (Jun 23, 2006)

*Mp3*

Hi there
If you are going to buy an mp3 player then get an Ipod all the way. Especially if your music is already stored on Itunes as all you will have to do is plug it in and sync it......job done. As for which one to get just depends on how much storage you need. The classic now comes in a 160gb model which is loads of space. Have a look at the website.....its all there. I have just bought an Ipod touch which is brilliant but only has 16gb. Can get a fair bit of music on it but if you want videos as well then going bigger is the answer. Bigger is better after all

My fm transmitter is called an Itrip. Its really small and plugs directly into the bottom of an Ipod and is powered from the same. No cables or stuff in your lighter socket. It will last for ages without charging your Ipod but if you do need to charge the battery you can buy a lead that goes into the lighter socket and plugs into the bottom of the Itrip but you don't have to have this plugged in all the time.
I have a kenwood stereo/sat nav system in my motorhome which I can plug the ipod directly into using the audio leads so don't have to use an fm transmitter at all. You have a lead obviously but better quality sound.

I have had many Mp3 players and to be honest nothing beats an Ipod. I hate the fact they dominate the market but the reason for this is that they are brilliant pieces of kit.

Hope this helps

Dan


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Whilst on the subject of MP3 and Players. Google Mediamonkey for organizing and ripping your CD's

Regards


Phil


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all
Just thought I would say if you have a DVD player in the van as is installed in the Autotrails then you can get about 30+ (depending on sample rate) albums in MP3 format on a DVD and it will play for ages and also if you switch the pull dowm screen on in DVD mode you get a graphicle (can't spell) image of the track and there names.

Cheers


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I use an iTrip too. Advantages - as plugs into bottom, output is always at full volume whatever headphone outlet volume is set at. 
- Neat, no leads etc.
-Good quality.

Disadvantage - cannot charge ipod whilst iTrip is in place.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input, looks like the classic and i trip would be the best for me, every time I change the lease van I find that the cd stack I bought is not compatible with the new van and there's no point in changing the whole audio system as the fingertip controls only work with the original system....soo large bag of cd's it's had to be up untill now. Anyone want a six stack cd changer, fits renault, operates by renault fingertip controls, in conjunction with original renault audio approx 2004... cheap, since then I'v had vauxhall and now peugeot and now about to change again,
Regards and thanks again
Chris V


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*IPod Thingies*

I am a firm iPod fan like others here I use an FM transmitter and can hear the music wherever I please. My transmitter cost about £15 plugs directly into the iPod or any stereo jack and uses a 12v supply.
So chuffed with my 4Gb I am now contemplating a much bigger one to enable my wife to listen to "this Sceptered Isle" wherever she goes.

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If anyone is about to buy an I Pod the larger Boots stores are selling off Nano v3 8gb for £89 and 4gb for £79.

I have just got 3 one each forthe kids and 1 for me. Just need to get a Fm thingy now and I am sorted.


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just found this I Travel  Is this what you have used?

Richard...


----------

